# Help - air pump noise



## skyedale (Mar 14, 2011)

When I sit in my home office/ tank room (used to be my office first) to use the computer or do paperwork I have to unplug all the air pumps because of all the vibration noise. I have taken them back to both Big Al's and LFS's to see if they need replacement parts or filter changes. Neither changing parts or filter pads has made any difference in the noise level. The one in the living room has gotten so loud that you have to unplug it hear the TV at a normal volume.

I currently have three whisper pumps running. All three are on commercial isolation vibration pads. These pads are the ones that they set big heavy commercial fans, A/C units on. They help, but not enough. Over the past 5 years I have used Stellar, Rena and Fluval. When the noise level gets un bearable I replace them. I know these aren't expensive items in the general scheme of things, but is frustrating.

Does anybody know of an air pump that runs quietly for more than 3 months? I am getting tired of replacing them. I also dislike having to turn them off when I am in the room. I hate to say it but I don't always remember to plug them back in.

Any suggestions on air pumps that run as close to silent would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Judi

PS: I am sure I have about 5 sitting in my "no longer used" aquarium equipment tote box. There are also various HOB filters sitting in there and assorted parts. If anybody wants these they are more than welcome to them. You get the whole box. No sorting or sifting through - just think of it as a free grab bag. E-mail me privately if you want the plastic tote withthe stuff in it..


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Judi,
You don't say what you're using these air pumps for however if they run your filtration I would suggest you make the switch to an Eheim Classic Canister filter. They are so quiet you'll have to touch them to make sure they're running. 

If the tanks are too small for a canister filter then your best bet is a Hagen Aquaclear HOB filter. They're by far the quietest HOB I have ever used and I think I've tried them all.

Best of luck.
--
Paul


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

What i do is put a soft material bellow it, or wrap a cloth or t-shirt all around it, stops the vibrational noise.

Here are some results from googling:

things to do to help:
http://www.firsttankguide.net/quietairpump.php

DYI Mods:





i was suggested an expensive air pump once, but i cant find the name of it, maybe other members know.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I use these big sponges for dishes and I stick it to the bottom. No noise, no movement.
I use that same pump in my bedroom and haven't heard it yet. When I do it will get the sponge.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

Y2KGT said:


> If the tanks are too small for a canister filter then your best bet is a Hagen Aquaclear HOB filter. They're by far the quietest HOB I have ever used and I think I've tried them all.


there are small canister filters made for small tanks. my black king kong tank (10gal) has an AquaClear20, dual sponge filter powered by a RenaAir 100 and a small canister filter by ZooMed which is marketed for turtle tanks but works great for small aquariums. the flow is 79-80GPH.

i like that canister filter so much that i bought two more. i put one on my RCS/Golden Bee tank (another 10gal). i have not decided what im going to do with the third one yet. lol

my 30gal has an Eheim 2213 and im planning on adding a 2211 for my 20gal (which currently has an AquaClear50 and a dual sponge filter).

i guess after all my blabbering my point is i love canister filters, however, they are quite pricey. if someone is on a budget then AquaClear HOB is definitely the way to go.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I like the aquaclear HOB the most as each media part is separate, got sponge, then you can do carbon and you have biomedia. With most HOB you have one part that is floss with carbon inside, when you change it, you change it all and you dont have the movable bio.

I have never had a new aquaclear so dont know how quiet they are, mine are all used and make a bit of noice but I think they are all at least a few years old.

If you want quiet, get a canister, I never hear mine.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> I have never had a new aquaclear so dont know how quiet they are, mine are all used and make a bit of noice but I think they are all at least a few years old.
> 
> If you want quiet, get a canister, I never hear mine.


+1 for AC and Eheim....

New aquaclears are mostly silent. Exception being, I've seen a few with impeller shafts that don't sit true dead centre right out of the box. If a new one makes ANY noise, that's the most likely cause, as it causes the impeller to rotate off kilter.

I have a second hand eheim 2213, and it is absolutely drop dead silent. If noise is a major concern, then that's def the way to go. A new Aquaclear will run somewhere around 40 -45 with tax, depending on size. A second hand 2213 can be had for about 60 at times. For the 15 - 20 price differential, its definitely worth it, in my opinion.

A pump...any small pump...that works on the vibrating diaphragm..will produce some degree of noise. Changing those every so often, can get more expensive than a one time hit on a canister filter or an AC HOB.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I used to Suspend the air pump with a string so it can't vibrate against anything. You can sleep right next to it....like I did for a few years.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

+1 on suspending with a string.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

I was going to suggest a piece of foam, but a sponge would work the same way and if you could suspend it from string that would be even better, provided it's the noise from teh vibration of teh surface it's sitting on as opposed to the actual pump rattling/vibrating and making the noise


----------

